
5 Ways to Improve Your Pricing - donna
http://www.americanventuremagazine.com/articles/746
======
donna
Interesting. By those descriptions, using different prices is almost like
matching different products to different sets of customers.

~~~
davidw
The book "Information Rules" goes much more in depth into the theory behind
the pricing of information goods. I attempted to capture the gist of it in my
summary:

<http://tinyurl.com/ys99ah>

(hopefully not being spammed at the moment)

Wikipedia, as always, has more information as well:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_discrimination>

